# TODAY on RO!



## Elf Mommy (Mar 14, 2009)

[align=center][/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Blyre* is back! *Wallace* is joining us again at RO with his bunnies, Speedy and Snowy! Thank you, *Ali*, for reminding him that his presence was missed.




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*Amanda4bunnies* has joined the forum and is hoping to get some rabbits, soon! We welcome you and hope your research leads you to your first heart bun!




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Why is 13,000 such an important number? Go find out and offer some congrats to *JadeIcing!*




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*paul2641* would like some help naming a new lionhead female! Do you have a knack for names? Go give your suggestions or comment on othersâ suggestions!




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*momof 2buns* is now up to TWO! Come see Jax and all of the look-a-likes on our forum!




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*hartleybun* had some Craisin Questions. The questions have been answered, but we canât wait to hear how her buns react when they get their first taste! Stay tuned to this thread to find out!




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Something is wrong with *mouse_chalkâs*, Snowy! She has been to the vet, but there is no true diagnosis, yet! Please keep her in your thoughts and check in on the progress in this thread.




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*Basil* is suffering from arthritis, and things are being tried to ease the pain. Have you had a bunny who suffered with arthritis? You may want to read this thread for some interesting ideas about treatment.




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*LadyBug *was a little concerned about Jamie not drinking enough after his neuter. Heâs doing much better, but stop in and see how his recovery is going! 




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry* is experimenting with some Rabbit Recipes! Small crumbs at the end of your hay bag? Looking for something to do with them? Read this thread!




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*Dyemond Rabbitry *is wondering if anyone else is going to the Washington and Meadville rabbit shows? Go look at the list of the rabbits sheâll be taking and maybe some RO members can meet up to coo over the buns!




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*Sabine* has adopted an Angora/Lop mix! Sheâll be grooming Oskar tomorrow. Come wish her luck on getting the tangles out and read her story of a pet store gone wrong!




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*jupiterannette* is looking for a Continental Giant here in the USA. Does anyone know where she can find one?




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]These Blogs have New Information:[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]NEW LIFE OF STORMâ*Mrs. PBJ* is really not feeling good! Storm also narrowly escaped a trip to the vet office!

[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]The Irish Bunnie's Burrowâ*irishbunny* is working through her grief at her grandmotherâs passing with some touching letters to her. 

[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Becca's Brilliant Bunnsters!â*Becca* shares an after-school story and a link to a video of her singing!

[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]These Blogs have New Photos:[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Kazumi, Ssebastian and Bonnie BlogâSharing Artwork and bunny information

[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Peg's Place 2009âIf you havenât fallen in love with baby rabbits, yet, THIS is the perfect opportunity!* Peg *has photos, information, videos and even genetic s research all posted today!!! Come see the new babies, their momma, and speculate how the babies will look as they grow older with us!

[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Buns March On ends March 15

[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Rabbits Online Banner Contest ends March 15

[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*GoinBacktoCaliâs* Roller Derby group now has a logo! Some people say it looks a littleâ¦different? Go see what you think!




 [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*NorthernAutumn* is losing her gerbil and could use some kind words as he passes his last hours.




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*Eveyâ*s friend is looking to have a vacation in New Zealand. If youâre from there or have had a fantastic voyage there, please give some ideas of things to see and do on holiday in NZ!

[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]






[/align][align=center]



*JadeIcing



*
[/align][align=center]First name: Alicia aka Ali

Age Range/Age: 26

Special other: husband Robert

Children? NO! Not sure anymore.

Bunnies? 8 of my own. Ringo Starr, Connor Grayson, Teresa Mekare, Dallas Jinx Jones, Elvis Aaron, Wyatt Holliday Earp, Noah Chibi Ash, and Gwyneth Apple Hoshi

Other Pets? 3 Guinea pigs Logan Jake, Samuel Elijah, and Kingsley Merlin --- a Blue Tongue Skink Bo the Snack and a Leopard Gecko Jackie Jax --- a Pomeranian Akasha Maheret A.K.A. Kashi

Favorite Hobby(s) reading, writing, scrapbooking, and drawing though I suck!

Line of work? Retail

Anything else you would like to tell us? Dedicated to what I believe and care about. I am ALWAYS willing to listen to people. I try to give everyone a chance.[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 14, 2009)

Best news! I am all over it!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 14, 2009)

I KNEW I knew Dallas' full name!! I just couldn't remember....

Thanks for mentioning Snowy  As well as good thoughts send all your carrot tops our way because she seems to only want to eat them!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you for mentioning me and my little fuzzball, Minda:hug:


----------

